# Thermo cable protection



## piggyribs (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Ya'll,
I got a new wireless thermometer from Oregon scientific for my birthday. It seems to work well and has a good range. I don't like the buildup that can get in the sensor's cable sheath over time and make it inflexible. What if I wrapped a thin layer of alum. foil over the whole sensor wire's length. Would it affect the signal in any way? What do you think?

(I know, I don't want to pinch the wire in any lid or door situation.)

Thanks


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think that the probe's wire lead doubles as the antenna so give it a try. If it does interfere with the transmission/reception you can always remove it.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 29, 2006)

Outside of the normal questions about smokers, I think that this is one of the more common concerns.  Several of us have learned to depend on the remote thermometers, and when a probe goes bad, it really puts a crimp in our style (pun intended!).  I have the Nu-Temp setup, and although my probe wires look pretty bad, they have held up really well.  I do keep two spares in case of an emergency.  If I get the time, I'll put together a list of the manufacturers so that we all have a resource for buying quality thermometers.


----------



## oillogger (Jul 29, 2006)

Since both the probe sheath and aluminum foil are conductive the foil covering the sheath would appear to be part of the sheath if indeed the sheath is used as an antenna.  Switch to Maverick remote thermometers and replacement probes usually free.  :lol:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 29, 2006)

Which model Maverick do you have Oillogger?

I can't find the model here in Monroe that has the probe to monitor chamber temps.

By the way, where you from in Louisiana?


----------



## cheech (Aug 11, 2006)

My fear would be that the probe is conductive and the aluminum is conductive that in theory you could get a false reading if the two should meet.


----------



## oillogger (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the ET-7 which you can get from Amazon for about $35.  Also look at the ET-73.  

I live in Houma. 8)


----------



## oillogger (Aug 11, 2006)

I am not sure about your concern.  You are just adding more metal to the woven wire covering which is connected(shorted) to the probe already  The shield if used electrically is no more than a return. Most of the temp probes we have at work use two insulated conductors.  I would imagine that those BBQ probes have two conductors inside the wire woven shield since there is usually a special wire used for temp probes.


----------



## big-e (Aug 11, 2006)

just got my thermometer in the mail.should be a good one. I got Remote Check by Maverick  from Amazon. It has a double probe. I'm going to use one in my meat and the other to tell me what the temp of my smoker is. The transmitter and reciever are the ones that send and recieve the transmission. So to me wrapping the wire in aluminum sounds like a good idea to help keep longer


----------

